# Well I knew it took a big cut but...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

...the cuts (silent 'n' appropriate) take the biggest cut from the price of a litre of petrol...










And Mr C claims he wants to help the economy when he's actually helping himself...

Apparently if it weren't for the tax element we would be amongst the lowest priced countries in Europe for fuel. So where does this 'European Union' thing come in then? How come we aren't all paying the same and why does the EU not force Britain to keep the tax in line with the rest of Europe?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 totally agree Rich.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As we all know conning robbing bastards as ever


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> How come we aren't all paying the same and why does the EU not force Britain to keep the tax in line with the rest of Europe?


Indeed!! But it looks like Mr C tries to walk out of Europe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Some people want more interference from brussels , some want more , some want selective !!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Some people want more interference from brussels , some want more , some want selective !!


I just want one or the other. I don't want to be coughing up the most for the least payback at every corner.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

and doesnt that make us less competetive than out European partners then? thought they wanted cost parity? It would seem not - I often wonder what the word 'value' in VAT acrually means, because it isnt value as far as I am concerned.


----------

